# Baby leopard tortoises for sale?



## Mr. turtle (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey guys! I was wondering if anyone has babies or eggs that will hatch soon? I am getting one is about 3-5 weeks. Still getting prepared and saving money. Does anyone have any babies or eggs that will hatch in a week or so? Thank you!


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2017)

I have South Africans due in about 4 months.


----------



## Mr. turtle (Aug 13, 2017)

Tom said:


> I have South Africans due in about 4 months.


Thanks! But i want the smaller breed! But thanks for the offer!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2017)

My tortoise partner, @Will , has some for sale. Check them out on facebook, kapidolo farms


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 14, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> My tortoise partner, @Will , has some for sale. Check them out on facebook, kapidolo farms


----------



## Chris Runyon (Oct 16, 2017)

Tom said:


> I have South Africans due in about 4 months.


Hello, are they Pardalus Pardalus? Thanks!


----------



## Chris Runyon (Oct 16, 2017)

Chris Runyon said:


> Hello, are they Pardalus Pardalus? Thanks!


That question was for Tom. Thanks! How can I reach you??


----------



## Chris Runyon (Oct 16, 2017)

I


Chris Runyon said:


> That question was for Tom. Thanks! How can I reach you??


I haven't used this forum before.


----------



## Riley ann (Oct 16, 2017)

I have 6 Babcocki I’m in Southern California and not willing to ship


----------



## Tanandgreenmachine (Nov 14, 2017)

Riley ann said:


> I have 6 Babcocki I’m in Southern California and not willing to ship



Do you still have any? Also how much is the adoption fee? I live in Santa Clatita


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 14, 2017)

Mr. turtle said:


> Hey guys! I was wondering if anyone has babies or eggs that will hatch soon? I am getting one is about 3-5 weeks. Still getting prepared and saving money. Does anyone have any babies or eggs that will hatch in a week or so? Thank you!



Contact @Elohi she has leopard hatchlings and she ships to other states. She starts them very well. You'll get a good baby from her.


----------



## Riley ann (Nov 15, 2017)

Tanandgreenmachine said:


> Do you still have any? Also how much is the adoption fee? I live in Santa Clatita



No I will have some in a few around the 20th hopefully


----------



## Tanandgreenmachine (Nov 16, 2017)

Riley ann said:


> No I will have some in a few around the 20th hopefully



Ok how much are you looking to sell them for? Do you have an email address or website?


----------



## Riley ann (Nov 16, 2017)

Tanandgreenmachine said:


> Ok how much are you looking to sell them for? Do you have an email address or website?


I sell them for 50 dollars and I do have an email


----------



## Tanandgreenmachine (Nov 16, 2017)

Riley ann said:


> I sell them for 50 dollars and I do have an email



Great I’m interested in two. I can drive to pick them up. Can I please have your email.


----------



## Riley ann (Nov 16, 2017)

Tanandgreenmachine said:


> Ok how much are you looking to sell them for? Do you have an email address or website?



I sell them for 50 dollars and I have an email


----------



## Tanandgreenmachine (Nov 16, 2017)

Riley ann said:


> I sell them for 50 dollars and I have an email



I’d like to buy two when they hatch. I can drive to you. Can I please have your email?
Thank you


----------

